# help to find proposed meet france 6th june



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help me to find the proposed meet in france 6th -8th june.
Thanks in advance.
Terry.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Terry
Do you mean the one from Gaspode?

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Steve that is the one.
Terry.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Can anyone help me to find the proposed meet in france 6th -8th june.
> Thanks in advance.
> Terry.


Hi Terry,

If Steve's link isn't what you were looking for, but it is directions and location you want, it is just outside Tours. Michelin Routefinder will give you the info, or I can pass it on to you, if you provide an email address via a PM.

All the best to you and Pat.

Jock.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No problems Peter
Enjoy yourselves whilst over there and give our love to Bob and Babs when you attend :wink: 

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> No problems Peter
> Enjoy yourselves whilst over there and give our love to Bob and Babs when you attend :wink:
> 
> Steve


"Peter"???

:wink:

Jock.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock,
Thanks for your reply,I have michelin routfinder on my pc.
Calling me Peter was refering to a rally we were on and Steve called me Peter for the whole weekend,the next time we met up he found out his mistake :lol: 

Best wishes to you and Rita.
Terry.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hippypair said:


> Steve called me Peter for the whole weekend


... .. .-.. .-.. -.-- .-- .-. ... .


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Calling me Peter was refering to a rally we were on and Steve called me Peter for the whole weekend,the next time we met up he found out his mistake :lol:
> 
> Best wishes to you and Rita.
> Terry.


Been there too with Humber-Traveller. I kept calling him Chris. After a couple of days, he said "my name is Peter. It's the missus that's called Chris."   

BTW Terry, Autoroute on the PC is also very good.

Jock.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> hippypair said:
> 
> 
> > Steve called me Peter for the whole weekend
> ...


Dougie    

Now are you going to say it was a deliberate mistake?

I copied and pasted it as you have it 

>>See<<

Thanks to Dave (zebedee) for link

Jock

Terry is correct and silly**se me made the same mistake. I knew who it was by Username and failed to look at actual name  Sorry Terry.

Hope to hear good news about your van soon Jock

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

SandJ said:


> Now are you going to say it was a deliberate mistake?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > Now are you going to say it was a deliberate mistake?


Dougie is the  for the mistake or is it due to the fact you return to duty next week. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you got what my Avatar is saying yet?

Sorry for diversion Terry :roll:

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> Hope to hear good news about your van soon Jock
> 
> Steve


Funnily enough Steve, so do we, and bl##dy sharpish too. 8O 8O 8O

Jock.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

SandJ said:


> Dougie is the  for the mistake or is it due to the fact you return to duty next week. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Entirely uncalled for, you bounder sah.



SandJ said:


> Have you got what my Avatar is saying yet?


<best Homer Simpson accent> Maybe........


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*June Brass Band Meet*

Sounds a fascinating weekend.

Auntie Sandra and I would like to be there. We're in France at that time so the idea fits in nicely! :lol: 

And... and... we went to see the Grimethorpe Colliery Band at Grimsby Auditorium. Shhh! 

Actually, they were brilliant musicians, making a very pleasant sound. If this French do is half as enjoyable... we'll be very


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: June Brass Band Meet*



UncleNorm said:


> Auntie Sandra and I would like to be there. We're in France at that time so the idea fits in nicely! :lol:


Yeah, we'd like to be there too! 

Unfortunately, some of us have to ensure the continuing education of our children, and our children's children - i.e. we're at work 

Hope you all have a great weekend :wink:

Gerald


----------

